# Collar bone strikes?



## still learning

Hello, I read somewhere it only takes about 7lb of pressure to break a collar bone. Usually a hammer blow or chop.

This break will cause both sides of the arms to be useless or no strength in both arms?  ... please correct me if I am wrong here? 

How many of you practice this strike and is aware of this place to disable an attacker?

Salmon and  butterfish collarbones make a tasty dish!  Smoke or teriyaki style. This is one of my flavorites foods, beside 852 more?  ....Aloha


----------



## beau_safken

Two words: Axe Kick...  YEp that pretty much sums up the extent of my skills with collar bone breaks.


----------



## green meanie

I don't know what the pounds of pressure is but I've seen the collarbone broke a few times. I've broke someone's one time in a wrestling match. It doesn't take much: a good hammer style strike will do it. And from what I've seen it takes the fight out of the arm on the same side as the injury. It didn't have any effect on the arm on the uninjured side.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

A good shuto will do the trick.  One of the first areas to strike (after solar plexus) that I remember learning.


----------



## Martial Tucker

A quick knife-hand strike will do it as easily as breaking a 1/2" thick dry twig.
It will make the arm on the side of the break useless. This is an important skill to train for. It is a disabling attack that can be done by anyone tall enough to reach the collarbone, and the defender is usually so intent on defending his head/face, he doesn't think about the collarbone. 

Sidenote: because it is so easily broken, it's important to warn newer students to not strike that area on another student with any force at all while practicing.


----------



## frank raud

Can't add much to what has already been said, but Martial Tucker, love the name! Saw your namesake playing on the beach at Daytona in the early '80's.


----------



## barriecusvein

i broke my collar bone playing rugby a couple of years ago. definately disables the arm on that side, but it didnt have any effect on the other side. also, when i did it it didnt hurt very much, this might have just been the adrenaline of the match, but it didnt hurt much afterwards either. so while it will disable the arm, it might not stop an attacker in his tracks through pain.

[edit] corrected horrible spelling mistake!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

In Instinctive Response Training we definately train to strike this vital point!  It is vulnerable and protrudes and few people defend it!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## aplonis

I've broken my left clavicle twice. Motorcycle accidents both times. And neither time did it hurt very much until about an hour later. Once I rode home on the back of my buddy's bike.

But the left arm was not much use. Although it didn't hurt too badly right away, I could feel the ends scraping together. So I knew it'd be a really bad idea to wave it around much.

Gan Uesli Starling
http://wmtkd.us
Kalamazoo Chapter
Western Michigan Tae Kwon Do


----------



## bignick

When you break a bone, you are left with sharp bone shards and both ends of the broken bone.  Striking repeatedly may drive these shards into the subclavian artery, causing almost certain death, unless there happens to be a surgeon on scene to cut them open and tie the artery off.


----------



## Martial Tucker

frank raud said:
			
		

> Can't add much to what has already been said, but Martial Tucker, love the name! Saw your namesake playing on the beach at Daytona in the early '80's.




Thanks......a few of my very best memories are from Daytona Beach in the late '70s, but there was no band involved....


----------



## Gary Crawford

the collar bone is an exelent target,but not nearly as good as a whole list of targets.  No matter what or how well a strike is exicuted,there's no garentee that strike will disable an attacker.  You always have to factor in adrenilin. The point I'm trying to make is:continue fighting until you are safe. I broke two ribs but theydidn't know it at the time


----------



## Hand Sword

We would practice this strike regularly, as the collarbone is weak, but, holds up the body. Breaking one side will immobilze that side. The other side is affected by the leaning and sagging of the body to the hurt side, lessening range and power, but not necessarily taking it out completely.

As to Mr. Crawford's advice, Yes, Don't expect anything, admiring your work. Keep fighting if it comes to it!


----------



## bushidomartialarts

easy target, easy break.  hurts bad for a long time, but as was mentioned it's not necessarily a fight stopper, especially if the target is tough or hopped up.  

come morning, he'll be wishing you'd never been born.


----------



## Hand Sword

We were also taught to not only break it, but, to tear it out after! A great attention getter for us young punks back then!


----------



## MJS

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I read somewhere it only takes about 7lb of pressure to break a collar bone. Usually a hammer blow or chop.
> 
> This break will cause both sides of the arms to be useless or no strength in both arms? ... please correct me if I am wrong here?
> 
> How many of you practice this strike and is aware of this place to disable an attacker?
> 
> Salmon and butterfish collarbones make a tasty dish! Smoke or teriyaki style. This is one of my flavorites foods, beside 852 more? ....Aloha


 
Yes, this is certainly a good target.  Not sure I'd want to risk using a kick over a hammerfist strike, but if it was an option at the time, sure, go for it.

I also agree with Gary.  We should not assume that hitting this target is going to end the fight.

Mike


----------



## HKphooey

I was able to play another period of hockey after bust'n mine. Hurts a few hours later, but will not take the fight out of someone.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Thank-you for sharing.....and so many of you have had a broken collar bone too.  My mom said when I was a baby?  I had a broken collar bone...to young to know to remember if it hurt and if the use of the other arm could be use.

Many of mention you were able to use the other arm...this is good to know....Mahalo (thank-you in Hawaiian).......


----------



## bushidomartialarts

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> We were also taught to not only break it, but, to tear it out after! A great attention getter for us young punks back then!



ooooooh.  me likey.


----------



## Hand Sword

So did we!


----------



## Andrew Green

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, I read somewhere it only takes about 7lb of pressure to break a collar bone. Usually a hammer blow or chop.



A collar bone on its own, no muscles or tendons or other things, just the bone out of the body,  7lbs seems plausible. 

But put a 7 pound weight across my shoulder and it's not going to break.  It's going to take a really hard blow to break it, especially on someone who's in shape.


----------



## Hand Sword

AAH, to be "pumped up" ! Let's see what you've got girlie man!


----------



## Andrew Green

lol - Pumped up is not a way I tend to get described, and there are two many pictures with me in then for me to try and pretend


----------



## swiftpete

I know when i broke mine I couldn't use my arm afterwards for anything at all. It hurt for ages after as well. It's also left me with a large lump on my left shoulder. Thankfully they look more even nowadays though as for a while my shoulders were a bit lopsided. Definitely painful and i wouldn't have been able to fight afterwards as I couldn't lift my arm.

I like the idea of a shuto slicing straight through one. Just thought of something, Imagine a double shuto instantly incapacitating both of someones arms in one go. That would be pretty cool, although probably not easy to pull off!


----------

